# kisser buttons vs. peep sights?



## Urbanti (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been happily shooting a hunting style compound bow now for a year, fitted with both a peep sight and a kisser button, just assuming that that's the way it should be for both hunting and target shooting.

Then, reading a book on target archery this morning, I was surprised to read that for target purposes the archer should not combine both a kisser button and a peep sight as the relationship between the two changes at different distances and it will inject irregularities into your shoots.

Is this widely accepted for compound archery? If so, should I assume that all the target compound archers use a peep and not a kisser button?

Thx

Tim


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

for the most part that is correct. 

BUT not 100% set in stone. There are plenty of shooters that use a kisser. BUT they don't use the same type of kisser. They use either a tied on kisser or an eliminator button. Most that use one use it as a reference point only...they realize that it is not going to be in the exact same place everytime when shooting different distances. 

Reo uses a kisser :wink: and I have been using a tied on kisser for probably close to 10 years now.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I use an eliminator button myself. MANY people do. I honestly believe that if you have these so called "irregularities" shooting uphill, downhill, and at different distances, it's not a kisser button thing, it's somewhere in your form, you don't have either your kisser or peep in the right height, or your draw is too long. JMO, I'm old and senile.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Hornet, I've found your weakness!! Get rid of that dam thing...LOL All personal preference and what your comfy with. Me personally, I don'y use one at all(indoors, outdoors, or hunting). Just have a very good habit of the same anchor and shot whether it's flat, uphill or downhill!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's not my weakness....

I have shot without one...I try it once in awhile when I get a new set of strings put on. I shoot fine most times without it. But I tend to get loose. It's more of a "pacifier" then anything. I touch and then just line up the peep/housing. Kind of like shooting a click in a hinge for me. Without it I tend to feel lost :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I went from the standard KB to a brass nock set for a kisser. I have used a KB ever since I started using a release. I haven't noticed any issues regarding distance shooting. I shoot bad at all distances! :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I went from the standard KB to a brass nock set for a kisser. I have used a KB ever since I started using a release. I haven't noticed any issues regarding distance shooting. I shoot bad at all distances! :becky:


this guy...:doh:

Bad at all distances...says the guy that shoots in the high 40s. :zip: But I would think that a kisser is MUCH less of an issue as far as distances go for a BHFS guy since your sight stays in the same place. Us FS guys have the thing moving all over the place.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> this guy...:doh:
> 
> Bad at all distances...says the guy that shoots in the high 40s. :zip: But I would think that a kisser is MUCH less of an issue as far as distances go for a BHFS guy since your sight stays in the same place. Us FS guys have the thing moving all over the place.


You must be talking about the former shooter I was. I've been stuck in the 30's all year.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't leave that bow unattended, or else I'll zippy tie a titty bottle nipple on there for ya to suckle on!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> You must be talking about the former shooter I was. I've been stuck in the 30's all year.


as you know...there is a fine line between the 30s and 40s :wink: Either way your still a BHFS guy....for some reason :zip: and you don't have to adjust your anchor point at all :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Don't leave that bow unattended, or else I'll zippy tie a titty bottle nipple on there for ya to suckle on!!


if your gonna zippy tie something to it...it better be a bottle of Jack or what you said without the bottle :wink:


----------

